# BasketballBoards.net/Spurs Forum Posting Statistics



## LineOFire

*BasketballBoards.net Posting Statistics*​
*Number Of Posts:*

Chicago Bulls - 269,333 (+473)
Portland Trailblazers - 200,776 (+278)
Toronto Raptors - 77,728 (+339)
Los Angeles Lakers - 48,759 (+73)
New Jersey Nets - 45,834 (+271)
Miami Heat - 33,078 (+75)
Boston Celtics - 27,655 (+48)
Indiana Pacers - 25,416 (+24)
Detroit Pistons - 21,139 (+24)
New York Knicks - 21,010 (+33)
Washington Wizards - 15,971 (+33)
Orlando Magic - 15,833 (+14)
Seattle Supersonics - 15,172 (+47)
Dallas Mavericks - 13,768 (+43)
Sacramento Kings - 12,770 (+26)
Philadelphia 76ers - 12,058 (+23)
Cleveland Cavaliers - 11,366 (+40)
Los Angeles Clippers - 10,753 (+23)
Houston Rockets - 10,698 (+35)
Memphis Grizzlies - 10,099 (+63)
*San Antonio Spurs* - 7,666 (+79)
Phoenix Suns - 7,317 (+16)
Minnesota Timberwolves - 5,676 (+2)
Denver Nuggets - 5,424 (+38)
Golden State Warriors - 4,647 (+25)
New Orleans Hornets - 4,204 (+19)
Charlotte Bobcats - 4,191 (+6)
Utah Jazz - 4,056 (+3)
Atlanta Hawks - 3,656 (+10)
Milwaukee Bucks - 2,894 (+16)
*Number Of Threads:*

Portland Trailblazers - 15,631 (+21)
Chicago Bulls - 15,345 (+16)
Toronto Raptors - 4,646 (+2)
Los Angeles Lakers - 3,405 (+6)
New Jersey Nets - 2,901 (+16)
Miami Heat - 2,547 (+3)
Boston Celtics - 2,027 (+1)
New York Knicks - 1,975 (+9)
Indiana Pacers - 1,796 (+3)
Washington Wizards - 1,561 (+1)
Detroit Pistons - 1,537 (+2)
Dallas Mavericks - 1,429 (+5)
Orlando Magic - 1,335 (+2)
Philadelphia 76ers - 1,290 (+7)
Houston Rockets - 1,208 (+4)
Los Angeles Clippers - 1,169 (+0)
Sacramento Kings - 1,076 (+3)
Memphis Grizzlies - 1,061 (+1)
Cleveland Cavaliers - 1,039 (+2)
Seattle Supersonics - 979 (+1)
*San Antonio Spurs* - 787 (+2)
Phoenix Suns - 749 (+2)
Minnesota Timberwolves - 748 (+0)
Denver Nuggets - 702 (+7)
Golden State Warriors - 672 (+3)
Utah Jazz - 633 (+0)
Atlanta Hawks - 589 (+1)
New Orleans Hornets - 523 (+1)
Charlotte Bobcats - 498 (+0)
Milwaukee Bucks - 444 (+2)
*Posts Per Thread Ratio:*

Chicago Bulls - 17.55 (+0.01)
Toronto Raptors - 16.73 (+0.07)
New Jersey Nets - 15.80 (+0.01)
Seattle Supersonics - 15.50 (+0.03)
Los Angeles Lakers - 14.32 (+0.00)
Indiana Pacers - 14.15 (-0.01)
Detroit Pistons - 13.75 (-0.01)
Boston Celtics - 13.64 (+0.01)
Miami Heat - 12.99 (+0.02)
Portland Trailblazers - 12.84 (+0.00)
Sacramento Kings - 11.87 (-0.01)
Orlando Magic - 11.86 (-0.01)
Cleveland Cavaliers - 10.94 (+0.02)
New York Knicks - 10.64 (-0.03)
Washington Wizards - 10.23 (+0.01)
Phoenix Suns - 9.77 (+0.00)
*San Antonio Spurs* - 9.74 (+0.08)
Dallas Mavericks - 9.63 (-0.01)
Memphis Grizzlies - 9.52 (+0.05)
Philadelphia 76ers - 9.35 (-0.03)
Los Angeles Clippers - 9.20 (+0.02)
Houston Rockets - 8.86 (+0.00)
Charlotte Bobcats - 8.42 (+0.02)
New Orleans Hornets - 8.04 (+0.02)
Denver Nuggets - 7.73 (-0.02)
Minnesota Timberwolves - 7.59 (+0.00)
Golden State Warriors - 6.92 (+0.01)
Milwaukee Bucks - 6.52 (+0.01)
Utah Jazz - 6.41 (+0.01)
Atlanta Hawks - 6.21 (+0.01)










*Spurs Forum Posting Statistics*​
I'm going out of town this weekend so this will be removed until I come back. Sorry. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Last Updated:* Tuesday, March 29, 2005, 11:59 P.M. Central Standard Time

*Created And Maintained By:* LineOFire​


----------



## Sir Patchwork

So I'm really 11th.


----------



## LineOFire

Here it is. The first installment of my statistics. Please feel free to offer any suggestions or constructive critiscisms.

If you feel that I have accidentally left you off the names of Spurs posters then please notify me so I can correct the mistake as soon as possible.

If possible, I plan to update this topic daily and further on down the road implement many more sections.


----------



## LineOFire

Sir Patchwork said:


> So I'm really 11th.


???  ???

It's late at night so you're going to have to elaborate more on that. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

LineOFire said:


> ???  ???
> 
> It's late at night so you're going to have to elaborate more on that. :biggrin:


I'm low-pro, but it's nothing you need to be concerned about really, kudos on the work. I keep telling myself I'm going to post around here more often. Spurs are just so consistent and un-dramatic though, so there isn't much to talk about.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm low-pro, but it's nothing you need to be concerned about really, kudos on the work. I keep telling myself I'm going to post around here more often. Spurs are just so consistent and un-dramatic though, so there isn't much to talk about.





Well, there actually has been plenty to talk about lately with all of the injuries and the ongoing "Playoff Seeding Watch". 





LineOFire, great stuff. I can't say that enough. I definitely look forward to seeing more of this. Just a quick note, I'm surprised we passed up the Phoenix forum already. Actually, not only have we passed them we are up almost 200 posts on them. 




Here's the good news/bad news:




Good news: We are gaining heavy momentum, and we have sort of separated ourselves from the extreme bottom of the forum. 




Bad news: The Memphis forum, the next closest forum, is up 2,000+ posts on us. However, continual posting at this rate will get us there pretty darn fast.


----------



## Tersk

Damn, very nice effort. Most definately got a positive rep from me 

Nice to see my name up there, I definately do like this forum -- very friendly touch to it

The stats are good aswell, tell me about my two forums


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Hey, I have 33 posts in Spurs forum. :wave:


GO SPURS!!! :cheers:


----------



## Peja Vu

And I have 39!


----------



## LineOFire

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Hey, I have 33 posts in Spurs forum. :wave:
> 
> 
> GO SPURS!!! :cheers:





Peja Vu said:


> And I have 39!


Hey guys, cut me some slack, I didn't know Kings fans posted here.:smile:

I'll add you two in tonight's update.

Thanks for the compliments too everyone.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

LineOFire said:


> Hey guys, cut me some slack, I didn't know Kings fans posted here.:smile:
> 
> I'll add you two in tonight's update.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments too everyone.


It's cool man. 

It's great that you took your time to do this. Great job indeed. :greatjob:


----------



## TheRoc5

wow great job fire. and congratsto everyone lets keep it up


----------



## texan

I've been really busy lately with school, and basketball, etc, that I haven't been able to post nearly as much as I like. However when I do post, I feel like I am making quality posts, and hopefully ya'll feel the same way. I'm hoping that once summer begins, I will be able to post more. 

I want to say good job to all the newer Spurs posters for bringing this forum back from the dead. LineofFire, ezealen, mr_french_basketball, theRoc, Sir Patchwork and everyone else, yall have done a great job.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You definitely bring some grade A posts to this board Texan. I was hoping I would beat you this month but LineOFire ended it a couple days later, unless this is just another rough draft (I hope so :biggrin: ). Once Summer comes I won't have another chance like this, and I'll be dragged down to the number three spot at most; but it's worth it to read your posts. Your one of my top 2 favorite posters on this board afterall.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

That's been the good thing about "The Awakening" of this forum. They are good posts by good posters. I've been on board with this site for nearly two years, and I can say that I've never looked forward to coming on here more than I do now. It's been great. No more typing up a post and only seeing two responses to it.


----------



## Gambino

That's pretty good. I don't know how to find out how many times people posted in the Dallas forum. But Theo knows how to do that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Go to the Dallas forum, click search this forum, and then advance search. At the top right, type the user name you are looking up in the spot that says "search for user name". Then at the bottom make sure you bubble in "View as posts" and not "View as threads". Then click the search button and look at the top right corner. It'll say something like "Viewing 1-21 out of 524". 524 would be the users posts in that forum.


----------



## TheRoc5

if we get to the finals or even the wcf we will have lots of more people posting u no (bandwagon people) lol :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

or more haters


----------



## TheRoc5

there still posting here lol


----------



## Camaro_870

<--- just realized how many posts koko has... hehe


----------



## Gambino

ezealen said:


> Go to the Dallas forum, click search this forum, and then advance search. At the top right, type the user name you are looking up in the spot that says "search for user name". Then at the bottom make sure you bubble in "View as posts" and not "View as threads". Then click the search button and look at the top right corner. It'll say something like "Viewing 1-21 out of 524". 524 would be the users posts in that forum.


Thanks. I see now.
BTW. I have 44 posts in here lol.


----------



## LineOFire

Gambino said:


> Thanks. I see now.
> BTW. I have 44 posts in here lol.


I added you last night. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Will you be updating them at the end of the month? Cause this posts puts me up one on Texan, 601/602 :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire

I will be updating them every day like I said in my first post. I can only add a Monthly Leading Spurs Posters section at the end of March due to some search limitations of this board.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol I forgot about the monthly one. I searched and I have like 460 out of my 605 in this month! :biggrin:


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> lol I forgot about the monthly one. I searched and I have like 460 out of my 605 in this month! :biggrin:



For some reason, my searches don't work. Good job on passing me up, but watch out, cause I'm coming out with a vengeance :wink:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> For some reason, my searches don't work. Good job on passing me up, but watch out, cause I'm coming out with a vengeance :wink:


As soon as this college stuff ends you'll be back on top by like a hundred or so in a matter of weeks...unless I posts 500 every month! :biggrin:


----------



## texan

Anyone know why the advanced search option doesn't work for me?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Anyone know why the advanced search option doesn't work for me?





I've got no idea. That's probably a question to pose to fellow Mods/Admins.


----------



## LineOFire

Blah, just looked over this topic again and it looks like my Spurs Posters update didn't go through. I'll have to pick up the slack tonight I guess.

Texan, what happens when you try to advanced search?


----------



## texan

LineOFire said:


> Blah, just looked over this topic again and it looks like my Spurs Posters update didn't go through. I'll have to pick up the slack tonight I guess.
> 
> Texan, what happens when you try to advanced search?



I got it to work now. I think that I was clicking on KBVL San Antonio Spurs instead of the Regular Spurs forum.


----------



## LineOFire

I'm heading up to Flowermound, Texas (near Dallas) for a Latin competition so I am suspending this thread until I get back on Sunday. Good luck to all posters. :biggrin:


----------



## SpursFan16

I have about 120 i think, Won't take me long to get up there though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SpursFan16 said:


> I have about 120 i think, Won't take me long to get up there though.



Great avatar SpursFan16. 

:greatjob:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

His name says spurs but his avatar says kings. Where is your loyalty, spursfan16?! Nah I'm j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SpursFan16

Cause, the Tim Duncun one doesn't work


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That's odd. Peja's cool though. He's one of my favorite players...wait. That's Peja rite? It's too blurry lol.


----------



## LineOFire

Yeah, it's Peja. :biggrin:

I will start the updates for this topic again tonight.


----------



## TheRoc5

ya tell us when u get the new info


----------



## texan

LineOFire said:


> Yeah, it's Peja. :biggrin:
> 
> I will start the updates for this topic again tonight.



I want some killer posting stats, but my weekend absence probably robbed me of 2nd place in that category. Oh well, my motto is always, quality over quantity, and besides, no one will ever catch Koko, which would be my only real motivation to post an insane amount of uneeded posts :wink:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> I want some killer posting stats, but my weekend absence probably robbed me of 2nd place in that category. Oh well, my motto is always, quality over quantity, and besides, no one will ever catch Koko, which would be my only real motivation to post an insane amount of uneeded posts :wink:





Hey, I didn't post in about two full days due to school, work, and the baseball game Sunday night, so I can almost guarantee I didn't finish the week with more posts than ezealen or TheRoc.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hey, I didn't post in about two full days due to school, work, and the baseball game Sunday night, so I can almost guarantee I didn't finish the week with more posts than ezealen or TheRoc.


Koko, I mean like overall life-time posting statistics. In that category, you are unattainable. That record to me is like the Hank Aaron home run record, or the Single game Points(NBA) record. You've been through the thick and the thin(literally, what two posters?) of this forum, and I don't think anyone will ever pass you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> I want some killer posting stats, but my weekend absence probably robbed me of 2nd place in that category. Oh well, my motto is always, quality over quantity, and besides, no one will ever catch Koko, which would be my only real motivation to post an insane amount of uneeded posts :wink:


What are you saying, texan? That TheRoc5 and I have been posting a bunch of jibberish lol? Just because our posts weren't as good as yours doesn't mean they were "insane" or "uneeded". Although, we do get most of our posts just posting stuff about the games in the game threads, but isn't that what they're for? :biggrin: 

Oh and, Koko, I think texan was talking about overall posts on this board not just for this month cause no one will ever catch up with you there, and last time I check I was ahead of texan by one post :biggrin:.

Edit: Whoops. by the time I finished writing this without contacts, Texan already explained that :biggrin: .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

If I'm Hank Aaron, then eventually a poster will come along and challenge the record with post-padding like Bonds is challenging Aaron's record with steriods.


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> What are you saying, texan? That TheRoc5 and I have been posting a bunch of jibberish lol? Just because our posts weren't as good as yours doesn't mean they were "insane" or "uneeded". Although, we do get most of our posts just posting stuff about the games in the game threads, but isn't that what they're for? :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and, Koko, I think texan was talking about overall posts on this board not just for this month cause no one will ever catch up with you there, and last time I check I was ahead of texan by one post :biggrin:.
> 
> Edit: Whoops. by the time I finished writing this without contacts, Texan already explained that :biggrin: .



Dude ezealen, you know I love you as a poster and your posting style. But if you were posting so much that you caught up with Koko, that would be a LOT of posting. But hey, if anyone can do it, your the man, and I' confident that you would make them good posts too. Just don't fall into the "steroid" trap. :wink: 

Oh and by the way Koko, we got killed by the Rohawks in the tourney. Given, we played really bad and should have been in the game, but they have improved since last year, and have a couple new guys. They have this one like 6ft8 guy and he's huge(looks kinda like Ousmaine Cisse). We went 2-2 in the tourney, 2-1 in poool play, then losing our first bracket game(in the winners pool though). Not bad for a team assembled 3 weeks earlier.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Oh and by the way Koko, we got killed by the Rohawks in the tourney. Given, we played really bad and should have been in the game, but they have improved since last year, and have a couple new guys. They have this one like 6ft8 guy and he's huge(looks kinda like Ousmaine Cisse). We went 2-2 in the tourney, 2-1 in poool play, then losing our first bracket game(in the winners pool though). Not bad for a team assembled 3 weeks earlier.





Damn, 6'8? I know you probably don't care about this rant, but when I was on the Ro-Hawks AAU team our biggest guy was 6'5. The age group below me had freakin 3 6'8-6'10 guys, and now there is a 6'8 guy? Geeze. 


I probably don't know anybody on their team anymore, being as how I've been out of high school for a couple of years.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, 6'8? I know you probably don't care about this rant, but when I was on the Ro-Hawks AAU team our biggest guy was 6'5. The age group below me had freakin 3 6'8-6'10 guys, and now there is a 6'8 guy? Geeze.
> 
> 
> I probably don't know anybody on their team anymore, being as how I've been out of high school for a couple of years.



He was somewhere between 6ft8 and 6ft10 and he was a big body too. They also had some 6ft4-6ft6 guys that were really athletic. Didn't have good shooters, but they killed us on the boards(I was the only one on my team with over 5 rebounds, I had 13) and thats how they won.


----------



## LineOFire

Blah, I still have not gotten a chance to update it. :curse: As soon as an update is available you guys will be notified. A little Spurs forum update though is that we are now at 10.35 posts per thread. That is a huge improvement and puts us right behind the Knicks forum in that category.


----------



## TheRoc5

lol i doubt that ezealen and me will pass u koko ur overall statues and post will probaly never b passed


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol i doubt that ezealen and me will pass u koko ur overall statues and post will probaly never b passed


He was talking about for this month. Last time I checke I had 100 more posts than he did for the month :biggrin: and I doubt that you wouldn't be ahead of him for this month either. As for overall, It'll take atleast 3 seasons before anyone even comes close to catching up to him.


----------



## texan

Less than 500 posts to 10,000 and we are nearing the end of the season. Looked like my goal wasn't out of reach after all :biggrin: Keep up the good work guys, and hopefully we continue to have this forum thriving with interest deep into the playoffs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Less than 500 posts to 10,000 and we are nearing the end of the season. Looked like my goal wasn't out of reach after all :biggrin: Keep up the good work guys, and hopefully we continue to have this forum thriving with interest deep into the playoffs.







I'll be the first to say that I didn't ever think we'd get to 10,000 posts this season even about a month ago. Activity has at least remained the same and we have finally gotten a good amount of regular posters. 



Let's not be like our team and take nights off, keep up the good posting!


----------



## LineOFire

I will have to start this post up again near the end of the school year. Too much homework and too many Spurs games to keep up with right now.  I do have a spreadsheet that pretty much does it automatically now though which is very nice.

And we will definitely reach 10,000 by the end of this month! :clap:


----------



## texan

Here are the posting statistics for the main core of Spurs posters:

KokotheMonkey-1616
ezealen-1080
texan-752
TheRoc5-747
LineOFire-365
dabobz-259
XxMia_9xX-244
Guth-158
mr_french_basketball-154
ballstorm-131
Nephets-130


Sorry if I left you out. Either post more, or tell me if you have over 100 posts in the Spurs forum and are active, b/c hey I make mistakes and I coulda forgotten someone.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Here are the posting statistics for the main core of Spurs posters:
> 
> KokotheMonkey-1616
> ezealen-1080
> texan-752
> TheRoc5-747
> LineOFire-365
> dabobz-259
> XxMia_9xX-244
> Guth-158
> mr_french_basketball-154
> ballstorm-131
> Nephets-130
> 
> 
> Sorry if I left you out. Either post more, or tell me if you have over 100 posts in the Spurs forum and are active, b/c hey I make mistakes and I coulda forgotten someone.






Look at that, ezealen is only 600 posts back now. I've been dragging as of late, mostly because work and school are cutting my time short. Oh well, it's no big deal if I'm passed or not. It will actually be more of a symbol of just how far this forum has come along, which is obviously a good thing.


----------



## texan

only like 253 posts to reach 10,000. What a miracle. Koko, who would have thought the Spurs forum would have gone so far from the beginning of the season? Its like a dream come true. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Koko, you better watch out cause here I come! :biggrin: 

You too, Texan, TheRoc5's rite behind you.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> only like 253 posts to reach 10,000. What a miracle. Koko, who would have thought the Spurs forum would have gone so far from the beginning of the season? Its like a dream come true. :biggrin:






Ahh yes, the days where me and you interacted with each other with posts from Luiz and mia sprinkled in.....Not that any of us were bad posters or anything, there just wasn't much play in any threads.



I'm really looking forward to the playoffs and seeing how this forum responds to that. I know last year I made playoff game threads and I think we only managed about 2 pages for each game. This time around, we might have 2 pages before the game even starts.


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> Koko, you better watch out cause here I come! :biggrin:
> 
> You too, Texan, TheRoc5's rite behind you.



Haha check in the Community Thread and it will give you my excuse as to why I can't post as much as I used to.


----------



## Tersk

You think thats bad? The Dallas forum was so dead that we created a series thread for Dal-Sac because there weren't enough replies

BTW, I'm on my way up here -- 54 posts


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Haha check in the Community Thread and it will give you my excuse as to why I can't post as much as I used to.


sheesh...just giving you a heads up


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> sheesh...just giving you a heads up


Thankss man.. I think he was actually ahead of me for a while, but I have come soaring back to take the lead. I'm aiming for 1,000 posts by the NBA Finals. Hopefully by summertime(playoff time) I will have more time to post.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Theo! said:


> You think thats bad? The Dallas forum was so dead that we created a series thread for Dal-Sac because there weren't enough replies
> 
> BTW, I'm on my way up here -- 54 posts






The Spurs forum started this season off with 4,000 total posts or something like that. I'm pretty sure if it wasn't dead last, it was pretty damn close. If I remember correctly, the Mavs forum has always had a solid amount of total posts, right?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Spurs forum started this season off with 4,000 total posts or something like that. I'm pretty sure if it wasn't dead last, it was pretty damn close. If I remember correctly, the Mavs forum has always had a solid amount of total posts, right?


lol ya'll are arguing over which board was more pathetic :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Your right, we should probably argue over which forum is better now

*cough Mavericks cough*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Thankss man.. I think he was actually ahead of me for a while, but I have come soaring back to take the lead. I'm aiming for 1,000 posts by the NBA Finals. Hopefully by summertime(playoff time) I will have more time to post.


I hope you do. Without you, only Koko would have more post than the mindless ramblings of TheRoc5 and I :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Just to respond to ezealen and texan, it's not all about who's got more posts than who. You get the respect of everyone by making good posts consistently, not necessarily from having the most posts. That goes without saying, but there seems to be too much concern on the number of posts.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Theo! said:


> Your right, we should probably argue over which forum is better now
> 
> *cough Mavericks cough*


I beg to differ *cough mindless ramblings cough*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just to respond to ezealen and texan, it's not all about who's got more posts than who. You get the respect of everyone by making good posts consistently, not necessarily from having the most posts. That goes without saying, but there seems to be too much concern on the number of posts.


That's kinda what I said in my post before yours. The one aobut mindless ramblings :biggrin:


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just to respond to ezealen and texan, it's not all about who's got more posts than who. You get the respect of everyone by making good posts consistently, not necessarily from having the most posts. That goes without saying, but there seems to be too much concern on the number of posts.



I truly have always prided myself on making quality posts over quantity posts, and feel, or hope, that I would be held in the same esteem I am right now if I had 100 posts rather than 700. However, as a group, a forum, I think that our post number has some bearing on how well we are doing, and collectively, we have increased our activity by over 2 times since before the season, and that is what pleases me.

Oh and we all know who's forum is better cough Spurs cough


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Theo! said:


> Your right, we should probably argue over which forum is better now
> 
> *cough Mavericks cough*





Coughing up flem? Better get that stuff checked out.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I hope you do. Without you, only Koko would have more post than the mindless ramblings of TheRoc5 and I :biggrin:


boy how times changed.
yo ez we have gotten better about our posting being more quility as of late lol


----------



## DaBobZ

texan said:


> Here are the posting statistics for the main core of Spurs posters:
> 
> KokotheMonkey-1616
> ezealen-1080
> texan-752
> TheRoc5-747


Biased stats... should be rocksthathavespurs + TheRoc5 = ??? :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> boy how times changed.
> yo ez we have gotten better about our posting being more quility as of late lol


Now that I can actually understand your...uh..."unique" way of writing , I enjoy your post alot more.


----------



## texan

DaBobZ said:


> Biased stats... should be rocksthathavespurs + TheRoc5 = ??? :biggrin:



I'm pretty sure that the search counts all his usernames unless they are on two different accounts. I was under the impression that he just had a mod change his name instead of him registering a whole new account.


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> I'm pretty sure that the search counts all his usernames unless they are on two different accounts. I was under the impression that he just had a mod change his name instead of him registering a whole new account.


nope i changed my whole account lol
and yall are acting like i have changed my name more then once lol
just roxhvspurs
and roc5 :biggrin: 
if i were to keep my old name i would have 2000 plus post


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> nope i changed my whole account lol
> and yall are acting like i have changed my name more then once lol
> just roxhvspurs
> and roc5 :biggrin:
> if i were to keep my old name i would have 2000 plus post



I checked under your old username, and it said Invalid User Specified. What was the exact name?


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> I checked under your old username, and it said Invalid User Specified. What was the exact name?


rocketsthathavespurs


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> rocketsthathavespurs


You had 83 on that account, and currently 766 on this one, so thats 849 all together.


----------

